# Vegetable Crab Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 to 4 cups of ham stock
3 cups of ham, cooked and diced
2 cans of mixed vegetables (I prefer fresh)
2 cans of tomatoes, chopped
1 onion chopped fine
2 tblsp of Old Bay seasoning
salt and pepper to taste
1 lb lump crab meat

Blend all ingredients together in large soup pot or dutch oven except crab meat. Cover and cook on low heat for 1 hour. Gently stir in crab meat. Cook fo another 20-30 mins stirring often.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

ummm!...Mouths a waterin on this one...the R


----------

